
Richard Stallman - zoowar
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/richard-stallman
======
makecheck
Hmmm...the summary that claims GNU is "mistakenly" called Linux is a bit
misleading as well.

There's no question that the OS named Linux takes a lot from the GNU project,
and somehow GNU didn't receive much fanfare.

But, GNU is only an "operating system" with a complete kernel, and their
planned kernel was called "Hurd". An OS released with the Linux kernel _is_ a
different operating system, even if the bundled tools and libraries are
otherwise the same as what was planned for GNU.

A more accurate summary would be that he leads a project whose components are
integral to multiple Unix-like operating systems.

